# What color is she??



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Based on these photos, I think she's grey. What colour her original base colour is, well that is anyone's guess.

However, good photos of her cleaned up will be more beneficial, she may not be grey but in these pictures she does seem to be.


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

My eyes are having trouble with those pictures for some reason.

It is possible to have a horse of any color go grey if they have the gene. So if your mare was born buckskin with the grey gene she very well be greying out.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

She is grey.

Before she started greying, she was _probably_ buckskin.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I wouldn't say based on these pictures what her base color was or not. Grey can do too many things to a base color that it is not "safe" to guess the base after it has been so changed by grey.


----------



## tecara (Nov 28, 2011)

She is only about 7 yrs old so really not sure how much she would have greyed... and she is clean in the picture lol... that is her colors and markings. She hasn't had a bath, too cold for that, but she is well brushed out.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Definitely gray. Horses all gray out at different rates, but she looks about right for a 7 year old.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

I say buckskin you see very light buckskins out. Since she has a dark or black mane and tail. Look on google images or something... she looks buckskin to me.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Breezy2011 said:


> I say buckskin you see very light buckskins out. Since she has a dark or black mane and tail. Look on google images or something... she looks buckskin to me.


Going from these pictures, she is definitely grey. You can see the lighter part of her tail, which is a dead give-away, and you can also see an inconsistency in the black on her hind legs, showing that it is being affected by the grey gene.


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

I agree with the majority vote of gray. a 7 year old's base is a big question mark, since shes had that long to gray. I know someone who has no idea what the base color of their horse is (and doesn't care really, she thinks her horse is beautiful either way) and when someone asked her base coat she just said Neon green or something ridiculous for fun


----------



## tecara (Nov 28, 2011)

SunnyMeadeFarm said:


> I agree with the majority vote of gray. a 7 year old's base is a big question mark, since shes had that long to gray. I know someone who has no idea what the base color of their horse is (and doesn't care really, she thinks her horse is beautiful either way) and when someone asked her base coat she just said Neon green or something ridiculous for fun


LOL I think that is so funny!!!

We really couldn't care less. She's my husband horse and he finds her beautiful. Picked her out more on looks then behavior... uggg... but he always said he wanted a grey or a buckskin... I laughed saying he got both rolled into one


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

tecara said:


> LOL I think that is so funny!!!
> 
> We really couldn't care less. She's my husband horse and he finds her beautiful. Picked her out more on looks then behavior... uggg... but he always said he wanted a grey or a buckskin... I laughed saying he got both rolled into one


Lol, I think every horse person secretly looks at color even if its just a little.


----------



## gogaited (Oct 8, 2012)

She needs her feet trimmed.


----------



## tecara (Nov 28, 2011)

gogaited said:


> She needs her feet trimmed.


LOL yes something we noticed as well right away... Our farrier was at our house the day we brought her home.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Even though she has grey in her tale, doesn't make her a grey, she does look grey though, but I see buckskin or even grullo! This is a picture of a light buckskin horse:


----------



## Smokum (May 4, 2012)

She does looks like a buttermilk buckskin but her tail looks like its graying out.
And her leg "zebra" bars are all dappled like she is fading grey.
My gray filly was black forever but the inside of her tail had white streaks. As she grew older she didnt shade much on the coat but her tail kept getting lighter and lighter every season.

I would say she is grey too. She is defiantly cute either way, get her tested if you cant figure it out. that would bother me too! lol


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Breezy2011 said:


> Even though she has grey in her tale, doesn't make her a grey, she does look grey though, but I see buckskin or even grullo! This is a picture of a light buckskin horse:


She is waaaaay too light in color to be grulla. It's hard to tell from the picture whether or not the barring on her legs is due to primitive markings, but I've never seen any dun with stripes all the way down their legs (not to say they _can't_ exist) so I'm betting it's grey interfering with her black points. The tail does fade harshly, which is also a sign of grey. I'd doubt it is severe sun bleaching.


----------

